
Elon Musk has launched a company that hopes to link your brain to a computer - gerosan
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-neuralink-connect-brains-computer-neural-lace-2017-3
======
dkarapetyan
The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Elon preaches the safe AI
bible but somehow misses the obvious issues with linking your brain to a
computer.

